# Could you help me with my thesis?



## JW3 (Jan 11, 2019)

For my bachelor thesis I'm doing research about classical music listeners and their online habbits. It would mean a lot to me if you could take a little bit of time out of your day to help me out a lot! All respondents will be anonymous and you won't get contacted after completing the survey. Thank you very much for your help!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...0QB2mavQ-8O3zS7xKEcayWSA/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

You could start a poll here and have members vote on questions relating to classical music. I do that all the time and it can be very revealing from a statistical point of view. Good luck with your Bachelor thesis.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I understand your need to do a thesis, but I can't imagine your discovering something useful to the world. And 1) the question about hours listening to other media did not include a time frame, nor allow you to put one in, and 2) I frankly would not click on any of the pictured icons as the subject matter does not match my listening habits. Good luck!


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Sorry but this questionaire looks suspicious to me. It seems like marketing research for Brilliant Classics. If I'm wrong I apologize.


----------



## Jayster (Jan 11, 2021)

You say that this is for your thesis, but in the introduction of your survey, you say: ‘With your help we want to improve your experience with classical music on YouTube.’

What does your thesis have to do with YouTube?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Agree with the points in the last 3 posts. The 'we' seems to give it away.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

What had you done with no internet? In the good old days hè .


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Could you help me with my thesis?*



JW3 said:


> For my bachelor thesis I'm doing research about classical music listeners and their online habbits [sic.]. ...


Contact me directly and I'll give you a quote for my pay rate and where to send the check.

I am rather confused by the second part of your "thesis" research topic, which I take to be "habits". Online habits. Clothing worn while online? Or more specifically, "a long, loose garment worn by a member of a religious order or cult"? Are you implying we classical music listeners are a religion, or a cult? In any case, I wouldn't want to cut my payrate because I happen to surf the web while naked. But if I _have_ to get a habit, I intend to add the cost to my expenses, which increases my fee.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Well, as a college student, it is normal for me to fill in surveys that the university emails me to help students with their thesis. So, I've seen odd surveys (the oddest about habits when you purchase a car). I gladly help a student, but I admit this one is... well, let's put it this way: dear Brilliant Classics, I love your channel and your dedication, but if you don't know what you're doing wrong with the managment of your channel, how to make good thumbnails and use YouTube there are courses for that :lol: Sorry but or this is a survey for marketing (nothing wrong with that!) or it is a bad written survey for a thesis on classic listeners' habits, sorry. If you are a student I'd suggest you to stop a moment and ask yourself exactly what you want to obtain from this survey and change it. I don't get why the survey says "we want to improve your experience in youtube". I think we would gladly help the channel Brilliant Classics if you asked us to. Otherwise, since you didn't really explain much about the thesis, it's not easy to get the intention of the survey. If you take Brillian Classics' channel as reference for the thesis, it's a different story but the way it is put in the survey isn't good in my opinion. Also, are you sure it's the best option as reference for the thesis? I know the pressure, but really stop a moment and consider things with more calm, do more research etc. Internet Archive and Library Genesis helped me a lot with my thesis, you might want to look at those.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

SONNET CLV said:


> I am rather confused by the second part of your "thesis" research topic, which I take to be "habits". Online habits. *Clothing worn while online?* Or more specifically, *"a long, loose garment worn by a member of a religious order or cult"*? Are you implying we classical music listeners are a religion, or a cult? In any case, I wouldn't want to cut my payrate because I happen to surf the web while naked. But if I _have_ to get a habit, I intend to add the cost to my expenses, which increases my fee.


I didn't see those questions, I guess they've been deleted. But I can confirm, as odd as it sounds, a student doing a thesis would ask them ahah. Maybe he's really a student but didn't write a good survey, it's not easy.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I was forced to make selections among things I would never choose!


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> What had you done with no internet? In the good old days hè .


I remember when we actually had to know things. We couldn't ask Mr/Dr Google.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Look, I like Brilliant Classics as much as the next guy. Probably quite a bit moreso. But this seemed quite a bit like marketing research for Brilliant Classics, and I find the subterfuge of the OP offensive.

If you're doing research for Brillaint Classics, just say so. I bet you'd get as much if not more support here.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

progmatist said:


> I remember when we actually had to know things. We couldn't ask Mr/Dr Google.


How offensive. I inform you college students like me still have to know things, maybe even more things than you had to because we need to know many technologies, new disciplines and old ones which evolved considerably. A student doing a thesis on habits of users online (many students who work with technology do this type of thesis for future jobs) needs statistics if a study on the subject has not been done already. He obtains statistics with surveys. Like in you times. Surprising, right? In your times you used paper, but you obtain more statistics with the use of technology. You use technology yourself, so I don't get why we shouldn't. We use internet (AND books too, by the way...), you checked facts using just books, how is that different? Well, there's difference for us to be precise: we have more sources with more informations, more informations mean more work to elaborate them. Not to mention the fact we need to check all sources. I inform you that if someone copies, he gets busted because there are softwares that check everything written in the thesis (also, a professor can clearly understand when a student copied). You surely didn't think Google could write a thesis for us, did you? Did you think we could just copy and paste from Wikipedia...? (Which is not even reliable ...). Do you think we can avoid studying? What happens when (if) we find a job? Do you think that a young doctor uses the smartphone to check facts when doing his job...? That he has the time? That he didn't have to study? That he can avoid studies thanks to internet, check google everytime he needs to know facts to do his job, wasting time, doing his job badly, with the risk to be fired and lose a job in this economic situation? Do you seriously think we are that lazy and stupid? Please, think about the things you write... "Oh, the good old times, when we had to travel dangerous lands to go to Plato and listen to him in order to know things, now these kids just need to own a book and not know things because they have them written down."


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Amadea said:


> How offensive. I inform you college students like me still have to know things, maybe even more things than you had to because we need to know many technologies, new disciplines and old ones which evolved considerably. A student doing a thesis on habits of users online (many students who work with technology do this type of thesis for future jobs) needs statistics if a study on the subject has not been done already. He obtains statistics with surveys. Like in you times. Surprising, right? In your times you used paper, but you obtain more statistics with the use of technology. You use technology yourself, so I don't get why we shouldn't. We use internet (AND books too, by the way...), you checked facts using just books, how is that different? Well, there's difference for us to be precise: we have more sources with more informations, more informations mean more work to elaborate them. Not to mention the fact we need to check all sources. I inform you that if someone copies, he gets busted because there are softwares that check everything written in the thesis (also, a professor can clearly understand when a student copied). You surely didn't think Google could write a thesis for us, did you? Did you think we could just copy and paste from Wikipedia...? (Which is not even reliable ...). Do you think we can avoid studying? What happens when (if) we find a job? Do you think that a young doctor uses the smartphone to check facts when doing his job...? That he has the time? That he didn't have to study? That he can avoid studies thanks to internet, check google everytime he needs to know facts to do his job, wasting time, doing his job badly, with the risk to be fired and lose a job in this economic situation? Do you seriously think we are that lazy and stupid? Please, think about the things you write... "Oh, the good old times, when we had to travel dangerous lands to go to Plato and listen to him in order to know things, now these kids just need to own a book and not know things because they have them written down."


I was speaking tongue in cheek in general, myself included. Not at a collegiate level. Just as a random example, back in the day I used to take pride in knowing the greater Phoenix area like the back of my hand. Now I, like most everyone else prefer simply looking up an address on google maps.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ It is interesting (to me at least) that the knowledge a teenager and young adult has these days and the sophistication of their understanding of it make the young me (looking back 40+ years) seem so naive and ignorant. I guess that is the www for you, too. But I do wonder if I would swap. I enjoyed by ignorant wonder and lack of sophistication!


----------

